# dodge 1500 security code 14



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

if anyone can help it would be great I had a problem today with my battery it had a lot of corrosion on the negative post plus it was only 6 deg outside my battery would not start my truck I took off the post to clean it but it did not help so I got out the battery charger hooked it up & few minutes later it started right up but now I have the code 14 (lower RH red light) plus a clicking in the brake pedal I know my truck it did not do this until I pulled the battery post I did have a close problem to this a few years ago but somehow it solved itself when I changed the battery does anyone have any ideas how or what to fix this and BTW I did try holding the trip odometer & resetting the gauges but it does not help I tried leaving the post off for almost a half hour still no good WHAT IN HELL DO I HAVE TO DO any help would be great thank you


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi meleed1

Engine code 14 is for the MAP sensor, but from what you describe it does not appear to be the issue. Disconnecting the battery set off the security shutdown on your radio and affected everything else, if the radio is not functional re-enter your pin number located in the owners manual.


----------



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanx for your responce to my question but what I do not have is a security code where & what is the code for that or is there a default or reset for that I simply dont understand it does not from what I understand have a pin number what page is it on in the handbook PLEASE IF YOU TELL ME THAT IT WOULD BE GREAT THNAX AGAIN


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

What you will do first is re-set the anti-theft system hopefully this will correct the problem. 

To reset the system: 


Open the hood of your truck and look for a white plastic holder in the fuse box there is a fuse which is the IOD (Ignition Off Drain). It should be a 10 amp fuse in position #17 in your box. Remove the fuse and time it for a minute, ( don't leave the truck unattended) then reinstall the fuse. Fire up the engine and let it run for a few minutes, this will allow the computer to reset all the parameters. Take it for a test drive and see if the problem has gone away. 

post back your findings.


----------



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

thanx again but still no dice I took loose the one white trapped fuse it was a 12 amp plus a yellow trapped 2 fuse left both of them off for 5 minutes solid still the only thing that did was make the red light solid not flashing I simply dont understand i called the local dodge dealership they only say they can lool at it & put the diagnostic tool on it but they have a 100.00 service fee for that right now I am really starting to HATE Dodge I have tried just about everything & it just does not make sinse how can something so simple to unhook the battery then plug it all back in result in this much frustration any new ideas !!! Thanx again ???


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Unbelievable ! 

This would indicate that when the battery was disconnected the computer lost the transponder code from the key or its not communicating. The computer thinks that you are stealing the truck ! That is why you are hearing all the clicking noises from the brake pedal ! 


There are 2 possibilities:

1) The battery is in poor condition; The system needs 12.65 volts or higher to run, do a load test on the battery and check the alternator. 

2) The key you are using is not programmed to the BCM which would require you to have the key programmed by an authorized dealer. 


Question: 
1) Do you have the master key ?


2) Does the key look something like this ? (see pic)


----------



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

No the battery is perfectly fine the charging system works just fine plus if I didnt say it or wasnt clear there is no security car alarm no nothing even the key is just a simple plain key no chip or anything like that I had the argument with the dealership when I had to have a new key made once (they tried to tell me it would cost $100.00 plus but it was just a plain simple key)any way a quick road trip trying again to reset that fuse still no luck (I have the worst luck on the planet) any new ideas !!! thanx again ???


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Then there is only one explanation. 

Since there is no security system and you are using a plain key to start the truck, I'm curious as to how you got code 14 ? As I stated in my earlier post, code 14 is a MAP sensor code there is no other way around it.


----------



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

it is real simple in the lower right hand corner of the gauge or instrument cluster it flashes when you first start the vehicle look it up in the drivers handbook or owners manual it says that light is number #14 & that is listed as security dont ask me why but thats what it is the only thing I can tell you is it is really starting to PISS ME OFF!!! like i said just dont understand how something so small can be so frustratingno one can help or tell you anything i do aprecciate your efforts to help but no matter what or how i try nothing helps but the clicking did go away in the brake pedal if you ever want to find out what its like to always have bad luck just ask ME every thing i do every thing i own nothing ever goes without a headache thanx again ???


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Please post the year of the truck its VIN code and engine displacement.


----------



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

its a 2007 RAM 1500 3.5 V-6 short bed like I said so many times before just a plain simple truck oh By The Way its been a few days since we talked or chatted but it still has & is doing the same thing Thanxx Again ????


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Have you posted about this in any Dodge truck forums? Someone there might know the answer. 

It might be a good idea to have the battery tested. Many batteries that appear to be good, and can take a charge, are actually bad or going bad.


----------



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

no Im reasonably sure the battery is ok I said earlier in older posts everything works just fine its just this damn annoying little light I also said that it is what i think some kind of security but the truck has no type of security system I would be glad to ask anyone who might have a idea how to stop or turn it off or just reset it but no one has any ideas or answers I am open to any suggestions Thanxx Again ????


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

meleed1

Here is a procedure you can try to reset the PCM. 

Open your fuse box and locate the fuse to the PCM and remove it. Once you are done go to the driver's side and buckle the driver's seat belt. (Yes it sounds ridiculous but Chrysler says to do it). Put the key into the ignition and turn the key to START position, hold it there until you hear 2 chimes. After the two chimes turn ignition off go back to your fuse box and re-install the PCM fuse. 

Start the engine; Once engine starts the engine will oscillate up and down for a little while. Don't freak out and think that something is wrong, this is normal for the PCM to re-program itself. What is happening the EEprom within the PCM is re-learning everything from the beginning. The security light should be off and all indicator lights as well. Drive it around the block for a bit. If the truck feels a little sluggish don't worry the PCM is learning the transmission's shifting patterns. If it still has a problem the computer will set the the same error code. If all else fails the only other option at that point is to replace the battery that is on with a new one and hopefully it solve the problem. 




Please post back your findings.


----------



## meleed1 (Feb 20, 2015)

nice try but still no luck I found the pcm fuse unplugged it set the drivers seat belt held the ignition switch till I heard 2 chimes put back the fuse undid the seat belt & started the motor no pulse or anything out of normal but the still ever persistant little light still flashing away no help at all ANY MORE IDEAS?????


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Please do a load test on the battery. A load test on the battery should hold for 5 seconds at 12.65 Volts or higher. If its below that and you get a reading at 10.5 or lower replace the battery. Test also your alternator it should put out 14.5 Volts with engine running. But be advised that even if you get the appropriate voltage of 14.2 to 14.5 Volts from the alternator it does not mean its charging. It is the AMPERAGE that charges the battery NOT the Voltage. The average alternator gives out approx between 50-80 amps if its not up to spec replace the alternator. 



post back your findings.


----------

